# Compressor pressure regulator



## Pbbraun (Jun 14, 2020)

I have attempted to change out the pressure regular on my porter cable compressor. The regulator the I purchased on ebay has 4 Electrical connections the original one has the two common connected. Please see the attached photo. Where do I attach the common and the hot leads,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try this wiring
the lower terms are the compressor left white right black
the upper terms are line or power input left white right black

you can verify this first with an ohm meter
it should read zero ohms (dead short) from lower left to upper left with out any pressure
and 
it should read zero ohms (dead short) from lower right to upper right with out any pressure

and it should read open (no continuity) on left to right on both levels.


----------

